# Puppy Class - Obedience Training?



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Christmas is right around the corner, and I've been thinking of asking for a special gift this year ~ a registration to a puppy training class. Bella will be about 6-7 months by the time the class would start. I work with her on the basics, but I am FAR from good at it lol. :blush: I'd love to hear your suggestions and feedback about what to look for in a 1st class and if Petsmart or Petco classes would be a good option? Thanks yall!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Puppy classes are so much fun! I personally would recommend avoiding Petsmart or Petco - I took Bailey to a PetsMart puppy class and was not impressed at all. The "trainer" knew next to nothing...a lot of the puppy parents in my class asked for their money back, it was that bad. I guess it depends on your local store though...you could go observe a class and see what you think of the trainer. Also do a search on this site: Association of Pet Dog Trainers - Dog Training Resources I found some very experienced good trainers on here in my area that charged the same as PetsMart for their puppy classes...I wish I'd known that earlier!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I would avoid PetsMart or the like. Ask your vet, Groomer, neighbors. Find a dog traing facility


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey&Me said:


> Puppy classes are so much fun! I personally would recommend avoiding Petsmart or Petco - I took Bailey to a PetsMart puppy class and was not impressed at all. The "trainer" knew next to nothing...a lot of the puppy parents in my class asked for their money back, it was that bad. I guess it depends on your local store though...you could go observe a class and see what you think of the trainer. Also do a search on this site: Association of Pet Dog Trainers - Dog Training Resources I found some very experienced good trainers on here in my area that charged the same as PetsMart for their puppy classes...I wish I'd known that earlier!


I agree about Petsmart. My neighbor took her puppy there (her first dog!) and they asked her if she'd like a job training. All she had to do to qualify was attend a two week class put on by Petsmart.


----------



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

We actually had an excellent experience with Petsmart--so good that we did the beginner and intermediate classes with the same trainer there. Our beginner class had about nine dogs, which was great just for socialization purposes, and our intermediate had just three of us, which was great for personal attention and more focused learning. This was in Orlando, Florida, but I've seen the classes here at our local Petsmart in Louisiana and have not been impressed, so it really, really depends on the store and the trainer (most that I've been to have at least two). Go watch a class at your store and you'll know right away whether it's for you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

PetSmart depends entirely on your local store. Stand back and observe the trainers working with the pups - if you like what you see you can give it a try. I picked PetSmart because of the convenience, and the second trainer I observed turned out to be very good. She's a CGC tester for the AKC and also a trainer for a couple of local hospitals' therapy dog programs so she knows what she's doing, she just didn't want the liability and hassle of having her own training business. She took Tessa all the way to CGC. Good luck!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The APDT link is a great place to start. You can also look at your local dog training clubs and all breed clubs for referrals. Agility training clubs and facilities are another good place to ask for referrals (the people they refer you to are more likely to use current methods). 

At your pup's age, a basic obedience class is the most appropriate. She will be too old for a true puppy class (which is for pups under 16 weeks).


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the great suggestions everyone. I'm down with a crazy cold today, but hopefully I'll get my spunk back very soon and be able to research everything. Poor Bella has been having to rest a lot today (since I didn't have the energy to keep up with her). She's been a very good sport about it, but now she's so excited and she's trying to see how many toys she can play with at once. Boy will she be glad to see her Daddy when he gets home from work  .


----------

